# Concert with the Norwegian Youth National Orchestra (including me!) in Oslo!



## Aksel

Are you in or around Oslo next Sunday? Well then I know what you should do!

The Norwegian Youth National Orchestra is playing a concert next Sunday at 6 pm in the Lindemann hall at the Norwegian Conservatory of Music. The concert is conducted by Trond Husebø, former assistant conductor of the Bergen Philharmonic, and the program consists of Lutosławski's Chain 3 and Shostakovich's 1st violin concerto and 5th symphony.
Just about 100 young musicians, including yours truly who will be occupying the 2nd trombone chair for the evening, will be on stage. Do be there, it will be amazing.

Facebook event.


----------



## GoneBaroque

It sounds as if it will be a a splendid concert. I do not know the Lutostawski but am fond of the two Shoskatovich pieces. Congratulations on being able to participate. Would be nice to hear your thoughts after the performance.

I would dearly love to revisit Oslo and your beautiful country with its warm, gracious people, but at this time is in not on the cards. Good luck and play well.


----------



## Ukko

You could even 'break a leg'. Enjoy the day.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Sounds like an interesting concert, Aksel. Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## Sid James

Good luck.

Your orchestra is similar to our youth orchestras in this country. You play more interesting repertoire (by far) than the flagship orchestras. Shame on them and three cheers for you guys! I think things like the musics of Lutoslawski and Shostakovich are as good as any to cut your teeth on & learn about orchestral playing.

I hope it goes well & I'm sure you do nothing else but shine in all ways...


----------



## Almaviva

belated congratulations for your concert appearance, Aksel


----------

